# Bus trip through Central Mexico



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola all, I'm planning a bus trip through central Mexico Highlands and would love to meet with anyone in these towns along the way. Cordoba, Tlascala, Queretaro, Guanajuato or Zacatecas. If anyone would like to meet for coffee, meal or a drink and some conversation, please PM me.


----------

